# Springers and haircuts!



## Kc Mac (6 March 2011)

Ok so I have a working springer spaniel.  I have no idea on his breeding lines but he is extremely hairy, not just feathers but whole body and tail!  I've never seen another springer so hairy 

Due to working, he has to look smart  (well not resemble a ragamuffin!) and needs regular bathing and grooming.  The grooming I love although go through detangle spray like its going out of fashion!  

However due to the warm weather coming he is going to need a haircut   it has been mentioned he will be better off being totally clipped out   It is not really a choice as he needs to be comfortable to work but I think he will look weird being clipped and worried his hair will grow back coarse.  He has lovely silky hair at the mo 

Has anyone had a springer clipped out? Is it as uncommon as I think?!  Did the hair grow back coarse?!  Is there any pics of hairy and clipped springers so I can get an idea of what I will have?!


Any response appreciated and will try to upload some pics


----------



## Rocky715 (6 March 2011)

Hiya!

Our old sprocker was clipped by us, she had beautifully shiny soft hair before, but then we moved to Spain and she was too hot! So... we clipped her - and it meant we had to keep clipping her because her hair grew back like one big affro! She did however look really smart 

Our current working cocker spaniel had long (slightly more coarse) hair and kept getting lots of burs and thorns stuck in her coat so we clipped her. We need to clip her approx every 3 months but she looks very cute and smart and is much easier to keep clean!

My dad's current working springer spaniel however is not clipped and never has been!

Will do an ETA with pics once they've uploaded xx

Hairy Molly (working cocker)











Molly after :






Sammy (sprocker spaniel) when hair starting to grow back bit fluffy:






Working springer unclipped:


----------



## Skippys Mum (6 March 2011)

I'm a dog groomer and I clip lots of springers out - particularly ones that are working.  They look great!  The coat tends to grow back fluffy if they are neutered but most folk wouldnt go back to long coats once they have had them done once anyway - they look so much better and its so much easier on the dog.  A quick rub with a towel and they are virtually dry


----------



## Bop! (6 March 2011)

I clip Bramble as she gets really fluffy and tatty in her feathers, under her arms and gets a big pair of "nickers" on her unclipped.  She is also a mud monster and clipped is easier to keep clean and dry.  Had her done professionally the first couple of times then took the bull by the horns and had a go myself.  Was worried I would spoil her clipping her, but shes happier, cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter, as its quicker to dry her.

Here she is after her first salon clip last summer:







Helps keep the burs and brambles away too


----------



## Kc Mac (6 March 2011)

Thanks for replies and loving the pics 

I am now more excited about having him clipped but he will have to be fluffy for winter as he is kennelled.

When I find me card reader i will add some pics of his hairy self


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 March 2011)

Creature was clipped last summer, will load pics later. I find the coat is growing back kind of spiky ended, it is harsh feeling. 

The pups have ridiculous amounts of feather and have seen the clippers just for practise!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (6 March 2011)

We have a bitch that is the same, she is like a gonk, she suddenly sprouted a fuzzy huge coat after she was spade, apparently it happens to dogs as well so check to see if it coincided with him being neutered if he has.  I attempted to clip her myself last year, it was ok but am getting her done properly 4th April, found a lovely place who will let me stay, I'd love her to look like the springer in Bop's post, in fact I think I'll print out the pic and take it with me, I don't want her ears done, that cut looks really nice


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 March 2011)

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj239/marieclairedawson/Dogs/Photo148.jpg?t=1299448332

Finally! This iPad is not as straightforward as I thought! So is Brig, late last summer, with a full clip. It's taken ages to grow back but was fab throughout the worst of the winter.


----------

